# Dura Ace rear Derailleur 7700



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! Does anyone know if I can use a RD Dura Ace 7700 on a ten speed drive train? I currently have a shimano 105 ten speed and want to replace the RD 7700 9 speed. any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

...yes


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The 7700 rear der is fully compatible with both nine and ten speed drivetrains. The front der however, needs to be the 7700 for nine speed and 7800 [or the new 7900] for 10 speed.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

cyclust said:


> The 7700 rear der is fully compatible with both nine and ten speed drivetrains. The front der however, needs to be the 7700 for nine speed and 7800 [or the new 7900] for 10 speed.


Let's clarify...

The 7700 rear derailleur will work fine. The spacing is the same between 9 and 10 speed. The clicks are in the shifter. They tell the derailleur how much to move.

The 7700 front derailleur also works just fine with 7800. I did it for @ 6 months, before buying a 7800 f/d. The 7800 is marginally quicker, but not at all absolutely necessary!


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you all for the responses! have a good day.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

backinthesaddle said:


> Let's clarify...
> 
> The 7700 rear derailleur will work fine. The spacing is the same between 9 and 10 speed. The clicks are in the shifter. They tell the derailleur how much to move.
> 
> The 7700 front derailleur also works just fine with 7800. I did it for @ 6 months, before buying a 7800 f/d. The 7800 is marginally quicker, but not at all absolutely necessary!


the spacing isn't the same, you mean the amount of space occupied by the cassette, and how far the derailleur has to move overall are similar...the space between the cogs and the thickness of the cogs is different.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Now I'm all confused. can someone please tell what is really going on, someone who has the actuall the set-up to speak for.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

as to your original question: YES, the DA 7700 RD may be used with a 10-sp drivetrain.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> the spacing isn't the same, you mean the amount of space occupied by the cassette, and how far the derailleur has to move overall are similar...the space between the cogs and the thickness of the cogs is different.


The spacing, as it pertains to the total space occupied by the cassettes, is the same. The derailleur moves according to the size of the indexed indents in the shifter. 
The 7700 front and rear WILL WORK PERFECTLY with 7800 shifters.:thumbsup: 

The question was answered before the water was muddied with information that added nothing but confusion...:mad2:


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

again, I appreciate everyone's responses! happy riding!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

3MC said:


> Now I'm all confused. can someone please tell what is really going on, someone who has the actuall the set-up to speak for.


I had both ft and rear 7700 derailleurs on my Fetish till I pulled those parts off for a MC trade. 

Shifts fine.

M


----------

